# Google Duplex



## Harpo (Dec 13, 2018)

Remember about 10-15 years ago we all saw a demonstration video which showed us the future technology of touchscreens, and we all wowed at things like swiping, and onscreen keyboards?

I sense there'll be the same kind of reactions to this video, and so I thought let's have a Google Duplex discussion.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 13, 2018)

After that, I've now seen this


----------



## Kerrybuchanan (Dec 13, 2018)

Am I the only one who finds this mildly disturbing?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 13, 2018)

I for one welcome our robot overlords...BZZZT...bot overlords...BZZZT...bot overlords...BZZZT...bot overlords...


----------



## Parson (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm not sure I find it disturbing, but I wonder at how soon the Touring Test will be completed. It might be sooner rather than later.


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 13, 2018)

Kerrybuchanan said:


> Am I the only one who finds this mildly disturbing?


No... and I haven't seen the video in post#2 yet.

On the other hand, I _was_ impressed by the way the software coped with the second call, the one to the restaurant.

It occurred to me that a much better use of the technology would be for businesses such as that restaurant to let Google Duplex handle their incoming calls from potential customers.


----------



## Daysman (Dec 13, 2018)

If it were a place like a restaurant where they knew me then having an automated service call for me would be odd.

For some it may take the anxiety out of making (say) a dental appointment.

Would a _vendor_ use an automated system?

If two automated systems tangled up, they may both have to ask for a human to step in...

Edit: if Google made the appointment I'd probably forget it, so if the vendor called back to rearrange I'd be a little lost...

There would be an argument for duplex to listen in to your calls with vendors it usually deals with to help out...

It might also remind you of other conflicting calendar entries without being prompted...

Edit 2: then it would need to remind you about contacts also attending...

Would you want all this in the phone call? 

Probably not...


----------



## BrightStar* (Dec 14, 2018)

I guess it would get a lot easier for someone to fire you over the phone and send your documents by the mail, or maybe I'm just a pessimist.


----------



## Harpo (Dec 28, 2022)

Google shuts down Duplex on the Web, its attempt to bring AI smarts to retail sites and more
					

Duplex on the Web, Google's attempt to bring AI-powered smarts to online checkouts and more, has been discontinued.




					techcrunch.com


----------

